# Kent County Show Companion Dog Shows



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

*Kent County Fair Companion Dog Show*

The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) is again running three days of Companion Dog Shows at the Kent County Fair at the Hop Farm, Paddock Wood, Kent over this Bank Holiday Weekend. 
The Fair itself is a massive event with loads of doggy things to do.
If you have a husky which is currently moulting (aren't they all) come along and have it groomed out for £5 - all proceeds from the Dog Show and grooming to SHWA(UK).
We have also invited colleagues from the Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain Welfare to come and join us over the weekend.
It promises to be a great time, so come along and see us.

Full details of the fair are here: Welcome to the Kent County Fair 2009

Mick


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a great day out, I shall be there Sunday or Monday


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

is it just for husky's


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> is it just for husky's


Nope anyone can go. Its just being run by and raising money for the husky association.
I did have a list of the classes but Willow is too young to enter, you can find a schedule on the link posted above 
Hoep to see you there
xxx


----------

